# How Ky molts (pics)



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How is she doing today? I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> How is she doing today? I'm thinking of you both.


Thank you. I just updated her other thread. They said she slept well and ate a little this AM, I get to see her tomorrow!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you. I just updated her other thread. They said she slept well and ate a little this AM, I get to see her tomorrow!


Thanks, right after I posted here I saw the other post. She is in the best place for her right now. I know how hard it is having them gone, but Bentley will get some fun alone time that he hasn't had before.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow!!!! That reminds me of huskies molting. I bet the birds are happy... Their nests will be Akita soft. Does this happen during the season changes? I've noticed Bear is shedding like crazy right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> Wow!!!! That reminds me of huskies molting. I bet the birds are happy... Their nests will be Akita soft. Does this happen during the season changes? I've noticed Bear is shedding like crazy right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Ky blows her coat twice a year. Spring and Fall. In the middle of her molt people stare at us on walks like she's such a neglected dog because she does get to looking rough, to say the least


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

She looks a hot mess for a few weeks. Poor girl. 

I forget.... Did you mcgyver a shop vac into a forced air dryer? If so, does that help?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We had a Siberian Husky that would do that. We could just pull big clumps off of her. Sasha is part husky and part golden. She does tend to clump a little and her hair is more of the texture of a husky, but she doesn't blow coat like the huskies. Although with three dogs, I live with enough hair anyway.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Om my that would be a lot of hair! Glad to hear she ate some.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder what a Akita owners with show dogs to during molten time!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yes, Ky blows her coat twice a year. Spring and Fall. In the middle of her molt people stare at us on walks like she's such a neglected dog because she does get to looking rough, to say the least


Oh poor girl. She needs a cute shirt to wear that says something like "I'm molting hot"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a new pic of Ky's molt. She was brushed twice today. We're getting there :curtain:


----------

